# No heartbeat at 8 weeks



## ktbean

I just wanted to see if someone had a good story for me, I really need to grab onto some hope!!
I went for my first transvaginal scan yesterday at eight weeks and three days. They saw a gestational sac with a yolk sac but not fetus or heartbeat. The doctor kept asking me about my dates and though I could be off by a week, I'm pretty sure of them! They drew some blood which came back at 60,000 hcg today.
When he called me to give me the results, he said he wants to do another scan next week by which time I will be 9 weeks and 5 days. He told me to be cautiously optimistic but at the same time, realistic as this could be a missed miscarriage.
Has anyone gone back a second or even third time just to find a fetus and heartbeat or am I just kidding myself here?
Thank you!!


----------



## Tishimouse

Oh, I'm sorry I don't know anything about this as I haven't experienced even pregnancy yet. However, I wanted to send you my good luck wishes and hope that things work out well for you. Try to stay as relaxed as possible as you wait to find out as stressing wont change anything, but will make you feel worse. :hugs:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Do you know when you ovulated or just LMP? LMP is off by about 2 weeks at least until you ov, then bit more for implant? so you could only be around 5-6? best of luck


----------



## porkpie1981

Please read my posts as they put me back 2 weeks and i ended up seeing the heartbeat yeterday. Ur dates could be off


----------



## buffycat

wish i could help......but all i can do is offer a hug as i know that you will need one.....:hugs:

take care....:hugs:


----------



## WelshGirl

It hasn't happened to me, but a friend of mine thought she was 8 weeks, but got no heartbeat, 2 weeks later, when she thought she'd be 10 weeks, they found a heartbeat, and dated her at 7 weeks......so her dates were 3 weeks out, despite her being certain about dates of her period etc 

So don't give up all hope yet.... sending you ltos of good luck :hugs:


----------



## dizzyhev

i went for my first scan at 6 weeks, there was not fetal pole or hb, but gestational sac and yolk sac and my bloods were about 60000 and rising, a week later i had a tiny bit of brown blood after intercourse. 

i put my feet up for 2 weeks pretty much. I had another scan at 8 weeks and still no heartbeat, but a litle pole measuring about 3mm. 

at 9 weeks i had my last scan, the pole had shrunk as did the sac. they confirmed a missed miscarrage at 10 weeks. 

thats just my story tho. I have my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## BeckyBoo

I went for a scan at 9 weeks and found HB, so I hope it's there for you...


----------



## ktbean

Thanks everyone, I just hope my dates are off but do know I need to be realistic too! WIll let you know what they find!


----------



## tansey

So sorry to read you are going through this! Let's just hope that the dates are out for whatever reason! xx


----------



## Vickie

Hug: Good luck, I hope the dates are off


----------



## Honeypie

Ive ben through this with my current pregnancy, i went for a scan at 8+4 to be told the sac youlk and fetal pole measured only 5 weeks, was devastate, thinking it was all ove,r, low and behold 10 days later wen for anothe scan and there baby was with a heart beat measuring right for the dates i had worked out, no idea what happened, im now 16 weeks pg xxxx


----------



## millymolly

Hope you have good news next week!

Thinking of you...take care
x


----------



## ladyluvs

I hope your dates are just off but my cousin had a blighted ovum with the same symptoms.


----------

